# Lowrance Mark 5x



## Peter the Pan (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute |wavey:

Hab mir zu Weihnachten selber ein Geschenk gemacht und mir das Lowrance Mark 5x für die kommende Saison zugelegt. 

Nun habe ich nur ein Problem - ich hab absolut keine Erfahrungen, geschweige denn Ahnung von Installation eines solchen Echolots.

Ich habe mir bereits schon ein wenig, dass Benutzerhandbuch durchgelesen, allerdings so wirklich schlau daraus bin ich auch nicht geworden. 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen! |bla:

In diesem Sinne erstmal frohe Festtage und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Peter the Pan (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Ok, super. Danke. Das klingt ja nicht sonderlich schwer. |rolleyes


----------



## Langen 12 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

HALLO schreib mal deine Erfahrungen hier rein bin am überlegen mir das gleiche zu holen über ebay, wenn du es kannst mit ein kleines Video oder Bilder.

Danke schon mal in vorraus!!!#h


----------



## Peter the Pan (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hi, du kannst dir auf der Homepage von Lowrance auch nen PC Simulator für das Echolot runterladen! 

Da kannste dich schonmal mit der Menüführung etc. auseinander setzen.

Für mich persönlich muss ein Echolot nicht besonderes viel können. Hauptsache es misst zuverlässig die Tiefen, so dass ichn paar nette Spots finde! 

mfg


----------



## Langen 12 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hallo das werde ich versuchen ins klar deswegen möchte ich ja auch eins habe für Kanten,Tiefen und Fischschwärme ausmache  weil meistens stehe die großen da drunter.

Danke schon mal.

Petri#6


----------



## Peter the Pan (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hallo,

habe nochmal eine Frage - den Geber sollte man ja am Besten dort platzieren wo das Wasser ruhig ist.

Wo kann man das denn am Besten machen?
Also ich habe einen Heckgeber und wollte den eigt. einfach hinten ans Boot klatschen, dort läuft ja aber mein E-Motor und wirbelt das Wasser auf.

Unterm Kiel ist ja auch blöd und nicht wirklich sinnvoll und den Geber in den Rumpf selber einzukleben ist mir zu umständlich. 

Ich wäre über jeden Tipp sehr erfreut! #c

Ich hänge nochmal ein Bild von meinem Boot an:


----------



## Marf22 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hab die mal was rausgesucht!

http://www.busse-yachtshop.de/info/echolot-heckgeber-einbau.html

Wenne noch fragen hast, mach ich nen Foto von meinem Anbauort! Müßte aber doch auch alles in der Bedienungsanleitung stehen, oder?


----------



## Peter the Pan (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen |bla:



divefreak schrieb:


> Es gibt Geberhalterungen für den E-Mixer:m



Jawoll.. den Einbauort habe ich heute auch erfahren.. habe nämlich beim Echolotzentrum angerufen und da hat man mir auch dazu geraten den Geber unter dem E-Motor zu installieren.

Allerdings sachte der gute Herr, dass das auch mit ganz gewöhnlichen Kabelbindern halten sollte!

mfg


----------



## Marf22 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hast du nur nen E-Motor?


----------



## Peter the Pan (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hallo Marf,

Ja habe nur nen E-Motor, bei uns aufm See sind Benziner nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt. 

Zu deiner Frage vorhin nochmal: 
Also in der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch was zur Geberpositionierung, allerdings bin ich da nicht wirklich schlau draus geworden.

mfg |wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Moin


Wenn du aber noch nen Verbrennungsmotor dranhängst muss der E-Motor beim fahren mit den großen Motor aus dem Wasser.

Dann ist nix mit Echolot fahren und suchen.


----------



## Marf22 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Wenn du aber noch nen Verbrennungsmotor dranhängst muss der E-Motor beim fahren mit den großen Motor aus dem Wasser.
> ...


 

Deswegen hatte ich auch nachgefragt. 

ich würde den Geber auch ans Boot setzten.


----------



## Peter the Pan (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Wenn du aber noch nen Verbrennungsmotor dranhängst muss der E-Motor beim fahren mit den großen Motor aus dem Wasser.
> ...



Wie, was, wo Verbrennungsmotor? Kann mir das einer erklären? 

Also ich fahre einen ganz stinknormalen 24 Volt E-Motor mit einer Turbine.. also quasi genauso wie auf dem hochgeladenen Bild wo der Geber drunter sitzt.

Ist das dann nicht möglich bei so einer Gebermontage während der Fahrt zu loten?

mfg


----------



## Peter the Pan (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab nochmal ne Frage zum Thema Geber..

also ich hab jetzt nur einen Heckgeber dabei (siehe Bild)






Ist es bei dieser Geberart auch möglich den unter den E-Motor zu basteln? Oder ist er wirklich ausschließlich für den Heckanbau angedacht?

mfg Malte


----------



## Marf22 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Der ist für die Heckmontage


----------



## Peter the Pan (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Also auch "ausschließlich" für die Heckmontage? 
Wenn ich den also mit Schraubklemmen oder wie auch immer, untern E-Motor klöppel, wird es nicht einwandfrei funktionieren?

Was mich mal so allgemein interessieren würde:

Der Austausch zwischen Geber und Echo, funktioniert doch ähnlich wie zwischen Satellit und Empfänger oder?

Also Funksignal wird vom Geber zum Grund des See's gelenkt, und trifft zurück auf den Geber. Die dabei ermittelte Zeit des Austausches führt dann zur Gewässertiefe richtig?

mfg


----------



## jules2003 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Mit einer Montageschelle kannst Du den Geber unten am Elektromotor befestigen. Gibts als Zubehör zu kaufen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Fordfan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Jupp, da war einer schneller als ich.
Für dieses Gerät gibt es nur den/die eine Gebersorte.
Du kannst den wahlweise als Heckgeber anbringen, im Boot einlaminieren (nicht bei Metallbooten) oder mit einer Schellenhalterung (siehe Bild oben) an einen E-Motor anbringen (Kostenpunkt ca. 12-14€). Für all dies ist der Geber geeignet und funktioniert.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Peter the Pan (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x*

Wunderbar und vielen Dank an Michael und Rene! 

Dann werde ich mir mal so eine Geberhalterung besorgen! 

mfg Malte


----------

